# Builders....#$%$%&*



## Saxabroad (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi!

Does anyone have experience with trustworthy builders in Abruzzo (around Atessa in Chieti)?

Planning to buy an old house that is beautiful on the outside but needs new roof and some structural reinforcements. And a floor in one building is collapsed 
and and and ......

That house is a choice from the heart rather than the brain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Saxabroad said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with trustworthy builders in Abruzzo (around Atessa in Chieti)?
> 
> ...


Ask your neighbours, they will usually know who's good and who's bad but ask several (preferably unrelated) to avoid getting recommendations for somebody who is useless but is a relation.


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello, I am ilario I am a chartered building engineer. If you want, you can show me some picture so I can understand which are the problems and which are the solutions.
According to me when the house is made of brick the builder is not enough, so you need a building engineer first. because in Italy there is the sismic risk.
Regards


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Saxabroad said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with trustworthy builders in Abruzzo (around Atessa in Chieti)?
> 
> ...


i know of an exulant gerometra in that area who has a good team of builders he has done work for english freinds of mine and is verry good and he speaks english iam not alowed to give his name out on here but when you have pms you can mesage me or pop in and see me when you are in abruzzo


----------



## Saxabroad (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for you replies! I was also offered by the real estate agency to have a building engineer assess the state of the building and costs for various works. They say that would cost 1,700 EUR.... Is that normal...?!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

I can say if it is normal or not if I saw the problems house otherwise I can say nothing. Usually the engineer show you the COMPUTO METRICO. It is a list of works and every work has the quantity and price. 

I don't want that they say you 1700€, but in the future you will pay other money for other jobs.

Ask them the computo metrico included all the permissions, taxes and the engineer payment.

Regards ilario


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Saxabroad said:


> Thanks for you replies! I was also offered by the real estate agency to have a building engineer assess the state of the building and costs for various works. They say that would cost 1,700 EUR.... Is that normal...?!


no get a second opinion


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Some good advice in the previous posts. Do a search "COMPUTO METRICO abruzzo" , there is a price that you should be paying....


----------



## Saxabroad (Oct 11, 2016)

pudd 2 said:


> i know of an exulant gerometra in that area who has a good team of builders he has done work for english freinds of mine and is verry good and he speaks english iam not alowed to give his name out on here but when you have pms you can mesage me or pop in and see me when you are in abruzzo


Dear Pudd 2, it would indeed be great if I could have the name and contact details of the Geometra you know.... Geometra can also be called surveyor in English...?
We are coming to Abruzzo Jan 2-4 by the way. Working on getting those PM rights!


----------



## Saxabroad (Oct 11, 2016)

ilario said:


> I can say if it is normal or not if I saw the problems house otherwise I can say nothing. Usually the engineer show you the COMPUTO METRICO. It is a list of works and every work has the quantity and price.
> 
> I don't want that they say you 1700€, but in the future you will pay other money for other jobs.
> 
> ...


Hi Ilario!

Dont have the PM rights yet, but the house is a quite large stone house (not sure if it Majella stone because the stones are quite light and yellowish),over 100 yrs old. 200 m2 on 3 floors, split in 2 apartments (one to the right and one to the left). The right half of the house has a collapsed roof, and the floor between ground and 1st floor has caved in completely (was star vaulted on ground floor). All perimeter walls are intact without cracks, apart from some stones up along the roof that caved. No bulges in the walls either.

What I want is to know:
1. What works are necessary (if any) for the walls to be kept standing, and work needed to prepare for laying a new roof (light wooden roof)
2. What is the cost of a cheap but ok wooden roof (100m2) including demounting current roof, putting new wood framing for the roof and placing the roof tiles themselves
3. The ceiling/floor beween 1st and 2nd floor is still intact (but the wight of the caved in roof is resting on it and rain comes straight down on it). It is a vaulted ceiling/floor with classic iron beams bearing it up. What is needed to make sure that floor stays intact and is safe to walk on (and under).

I just checked back with the agency and they still claims a Surveyor costs 1,700 EUR. To me thats outrageous.....or?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Saxabroad said:


> Hi Ilario!
> 
> Dont have the PM rights yet, but the house is a quite large stone house (not sure if it Majella stone because the stones are quite light and yellowish),over 100 yrs old. 200 m2 on 3 floors, split in 2 apartments (one to the right and one to the left). The right half of the house has a collapsed roof, and the floor between ground and 1st floor has caved in completely (was star vaulted on ground floor). All perimeter walls are intact without cracks, apart from some stones up along the roof that caved. No bulges in the walls either.
> 
> ...


 to much to answer with out seing the property but when you come over iam willing to have a look at it for you before you start your jurny down the road of buiding reg nightmares that exist in iyaly espechaly after this last qauke 
iam a retired builder of 55 years exsperiance in the building game 13 years over here in italy and i done my own place up and it aint easy you cant just pop on a light wegght roof ect the regs here get stricter every day 
best you give me a ring not much time for typing


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello Saxabroad,

I think that your house needs some structural refurbishment works (I have an idea about what type of works you need) and I think that you need someone make you calculation for the structural walls and for the new roof. According to your description, the responsability of this job is high then I can't say if 1700€ is right or wrong but you need a technical consultation. Please, before you spend your money think that when you start a job you should know all the prices of the materials and works. Don't believe to people who give you the low price!

Best regards
ilario


----------

